# Did My african drawf frog eat my baby guppy?



## guppycat

I have a african frig. that i suspect could have eaten my small guppy. she wasnt recently born but she had a bent spine. but she was doing good. do these frogs eat live baby fish?


----------



## Damon

Its very possible.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Well first of all frogs and fish shouldn't be kept in same tanks because frog poo is toxic to them. Maybe the guppy died and the frog ate it afterwards? Twisted spine on fry usually appears when having too soft and acidid water.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Of course the frog ate the guppy. It's what frogs DO.


----------



## Damon

osteoporoosi @ Tue May 10 said:


> Twisted spine on fry usually appears when having too soft and acidid water.


Not true. Twisted spine can be a result in too much inbreeding which happens to guppies quite often. Also happens to bettas moreso when DT are bred too often with DT and not the perferred method of DT x ST (dt).


----------



## osteoporoosi

Well I meant livebearers, generally their spines start to twist in too acidid water, and it can happen later on when growing. But you got a very good point.


----------



## fishfreaks

Probably


----------



## guppycat

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## simonfish

my frog tried to eat my finger
ofcourse it ate your fish


----------



## shev

It'd have to be a pretty lucky shot for the frog to eat the fish. but if it could, it would definately eat the fish.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Where does this info on frog poop or frog skin being toxic to fish come from? I keep reading this and it makes no sense. Frogs would have killed of most of the freshwater fish by now if that were the case. After all they share the same water in the wild. I have 2 clown plecos in a 15 gal tank with 5 African dwarf frogs, one Burmese Mountain shrimp, and 3 applesnails. I do a 90% water change once a week since they are all heavy poopers and it takes this much water changes to vacuum it all out. But all have been doing great with this set up and my ADF's have repeatedly spawned and I currently have an egg cluster developing in my plant tank that was "conceived" in my frog tank as well. The 2 clown plecos are still babies but growing nicely and love the same set up the frogs have, a slow current and pondlike lighting. There is no reason you cannot keep certain fish with ADFs and if the guppy was large enough it would have been safe. Fry, however, are at risk if they are small enough for an ADF to swallow it whole, they cannot bite off a piece and cannot chew so it must have been very small.


----------



## Lexus

ya I want to see this proof of frog poop being toxic


----------



## osteoporoosi

Frog poo is much stronger than fish poo, and it quickly ruins the water in small tanks (or in even big ones). Fish have gillproblems and don't breath that well,and sometimes start rubbing their skin and gills.
Frogs and fish in wild waters cannot be compared. Lakes and rivers contain thousand or millions of gallons of water and it moves contiunally and fish aren't in touch with poisons continiously.


----------



## Lydia

do you have any reliable source for that info? because you always say that but i have never seen a source that is reliable that says that (im not saying you arent reliable, im just saying i would like to see something else that says that)


----------



## osteoporoosi

I'm not shure if there is in English, just in Finnish and German. Fishkeeping is highly developed in Germany, they have lots of research and things like that. Most aquarium-gurus come from Germany :lol:


----------



## Fishfirst

a website would be nice... or a book/magazine article... even if it is in german/finnish.


----------



## osteoporoosi

Ok, here is a full article about the subject(why frogs and fish or other aquatic froganimals cannot be kept in the same tank) in Finnish:
http://www.sammakkolampi.net/kirjoitelmat/yhdistaminen.html

I'll see if I find more pages to link..

here a page in german, where they don't recommend fish in the same tank:
http://www.aquaristikseiten.de/zwergkrallenfrosch/index.htm#Einzelhaltung?


----------



## fish_doc

Just use http://babelfish.altavista.com/ to translate the page. You enter the link on the bottom line and choose the language you want to translate from and to.


----------



## garfieldnfish

I cannot read Finnish, but the German website only recommends keeping them in a species only tank because they may starve to death in a community tank since they are slow in getting their food. No where in the article does it say anything about them or their poop being toxic. Also this is one individual that kept aquatic frogs for 8 years but he writes about his own experiences, nothing scientific about it. He also calls his frogs "Zwergkrallenfroesche". That translates into dwarf clawed frogs. ADFs are not clawed frogs. 
I do agree that they are heavy poopers and the water changes need to be frequent and large. Also I would recommend keeping only fish with them that will not compete over the same food with them. Clown plecos work well in my case, I also believe small tetras would work well since once the bloodworms hit the gravel they may as well not exist. In my experience, tetras will not pick up food once it dropped to the tank bottom. I keep glolight tetras with L174's (meat eating plecos) and while they steal some of their food on the way down, once on the gravel it will stay there until the plecos get it. Based on that I believe they would make good tank mates for ADFs.


----------



## osteoporoosi

I have seem to lost one good page in Germany, but I'll try to find it..
Have fun translating Finnish into English, those quick-translaters give only gibberish :lol:


----------



## Celeste

i've kept an ADF and a Betta together in a one gallon bowl and other than picking on each other constantly, they did fine as far as food and water perameters go. i did a 100% water change once a week, like i do with ALL my betta bowls. i eventually sepparated them because they picked on each other so bad and they were just fine. both ended up living for several years after that in sepperate 1 gallon bowls.


----------



## arrow564

well its the same consept with humans we can live with all the poisens and gasses and methen (in fart) and co2 released by fellow man and animal beacuse the air is constintly sirculated around the world. but if you put them in an air tight room (the same consept of haveng the same water) then you will have some illnesses and deaths on your hands


----------

